# Feel so much better. Almost recovered!



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

Hey guys been about almost 2 and a half years since this crap happened to me. I never thought I would see any improvement, even last year same time, I was so drained and fatigued. Today, I can say i no longer am fatigued and beginning to work on my career again as well as going to school. What helped me was just continuing to do things that I didn't feel like doing. Also school helped me tremendously. Just getting into a rhythm again and using my brain again even tho it was so hard and difficult for me. I also have been on Zoloft after not ever using any medication. This has helped me tremendously and my focus and concentration after about 4 months with Zoloft as well as exercising, going to school, eating right, has helped me to the point where I'm going to start my nursing job again after a 2 year hiatus. Guys it is possible to recover! Even though I still don't feel like connected to my body and sometimes things seem like a dream or fake, I am at such a better place because I learned to be busy and focus on other things than how I am feeling. Trust me it is not easy when your feeling like crap.. but if u keep at.. you will see the light and the end of the tunnel


----------



## jdeaux332 (Apr 19, 2017)

I just started taking Zoloft a week ago. Was on 50 mg for six days, and 100 mg for the last two. How long did it take you to notice improvement/did you have any side effects?


----------



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

Zoloft should take up to 8 weeks to feel improvement. I honestly haven't had any side effects from it.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

how's things lately Sportsdude?


----------



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

Good man just tired.. working a lot of hours and studying.. I'm starting to feel a lil bit weird so I know I need to slow it down. Need to take about a week off and then regroup. But overall I'm good ????


----------



## Amina_x (Nov 22, 2014)

I am really glad to hear this! It seems like you have been strong and fought through it to be where you are today. I hope it is made easy for you here on out and that everything will fall into place with your nursing job and you will be able to be the best version of yourself! I'm rooting for you totally go for it!


----------



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

Thank u I appreciate it! Definitely gonna get out of this crap! ????


----------



## mrt (Dec 10, 2011)

Sounds good, congrats Sportsdude8!


----------

